#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Σε δημόσια κρίση τα εθνικά προσαρτήματα των ευρωκωδίκων

## Xάρης

"*08.03.2009*

Ο Ελληνικός Οργανισμός Τυποποίησης (ΕΛΟΤ) άρχισε να υποβάλλει σε Δημόσια Κρίση Σχέδια Ελληνικών Προτύπων (ΣΕΠ) με τα Εθνικά Προσαρτήματα των Ευρωκωδίκων. 


Συγκεκριμένα τα πρώτα ΣΕΠ που τίθενται σε κρίση αφορούν τα Εθνικά Προσαρτήματα των παρακάτω Ευρωκωδίκων:
ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 1990:2002, ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 1991-1-1:2002, ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 1991-1-2:2003, ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 1991-1-3:2004, ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 1991-1-4:2005, ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 1991-1-5:2004, ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 1991-1-6:2005, ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 1991-2:2004, ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 1991-3:2007, ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 1991-4:2006, ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 1992-1-1:2005, ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 1992-1-2:2005.


Κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος μπορεί να υποβάλλει εγγράφως τυχόν παρατηρήσεις, προτάσεις αλλαγών κ.λ.π. στον ΕΛΟΤ το αργότερο μέχρι την *30η Σεπτεμβρίου 2009.*

Τα κείμενα των Σχεδίων Ελληνικών Προσαρτημάτων, το έντυπο σχολιασμού καθώς και η διεύθυνση αποστολής των παρατηρήσεων υπάρχουν στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση :
http://www.elot.gr/847_ELL_HTML.aspx          "

Πηγή: *ΤΕΕ*

----------


## Xάρης

"*27.10.2009*
 
*Ευρωκώδικες – εθνικά προσαρτήματα (3o μερος)

ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΣΧΕΔΙΩΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΥΠΩΝ
*  
Ο Ελληνικός Οργανισμός Τυποποίησης σύμφωνα με τον Κανονισμό Σύνταξης και Έκδοσης Ελληνικών Προτύπων και Προδιαγραφών, υποβάλλει σε  Δημόσια Κρίση τα παρακάτω Σχέδια Ελληνικών Προτύπων:

*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1494-1-1* Εθνικό Προσάρτημα στο ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ 1994-1-1:2005  
 “Ευρωκώδικας 4: Σχεδιασμός σύμμικτων κατασκευών από χάλυβα και σκυρόδεμα - Μέρος 1-1: Γενικοί  κανόνες και κανόνες για κτίρια” 

 *ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1494-1-2* Εθνικό Προσάρτημα στο ΕΛΟΤ EN 1994-1-2:2005 
 “Ευρωκώδικας 4: Σχεδιασμός σύμμικτων κατασκευών από χάλυβα και σκυρόδεμα  - Μέρος 1-2: Γενικοί κανόνες - Σχεδιασμός φορέων σε πυρκαγιά” 

 *ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1494-2*
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1495-1-1* 
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1495-1-2* 
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1495-2* 
 *ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1496-1-1* 
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1496-1-2*
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1496-3*
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1497-1* 
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1498-1* 
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1498-2*
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1498-3* 
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1498-4* 
 *ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1498-5* 
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1498-6* 
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1499-1-1* 
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1499-1-2* 
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1499-1-3* 
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1499-1-4* 
*ΣΕΠ ΕΛΟΤ 1499-1-5*

Τα ως άνω Σχέδια Ελληνικών Προτύπων (ΣΕΠ) με τα Εθνικά Προσαρτήματα, συμπληρώνουν τις απαιτήσεις των ευρωπαϊκών προτύπων των αντίστοιχων Ευρωκωδίκων με τις εθνικές παραμέτρους της Ελλάδας. 

Οι Ευρωκώδικες αποτελούν μια σειρά Ευρωπαϊκών Προτύπων που παρέχουν ένα κοινό για όλη την Ε.Ε. σύνολο μεθόδων για τον υπολογισμό της μηχανικής αντοχής των κατασκευαστικών έργων και των στοιχείων τους, τα οποία καλύπτονται από την Οδηγία 89/106/ΕΟΚ.
Συγκεκριμένα απαρτίζονται από :

*10 κύρια ευρωπαϊκά πρότυπα* που συμπεριλαμβάνουν όλους τους τρόπους δόμησης (από σκυρόδεμα, χάλυβα, ξύλο, τοιχοποιία, γεωτεχνικά έργα και αλουμίνιο) τα οποία με τη  σειρά τους υποδιαιρούνται σε
*
58 μέρη * με ανάλυση της συμπεριφοράς των δομημάτων (κτιρίων, γεφυρών, δεξαμενών, φραγμάτων, πύργων, αγωγών, καπνοδόχων),  στο σεισμό ή / και στην πυρκαγιά.

Συνεχείς* νέες εκδόσεις* Τροποποιήσεων ή Διορθώσεων ή/και Ευρωκωδίκων.
 Ο ΕΛΟΤ έχει εντάξει  τους Ευρωκώδικες στην Ελληνική Τυποποίηση με τη μέθοδο της υιοθέτησης του πρωτότυπου κειμένου (Αγγλικού). Τα Πρότυπα αυτά διατίθενται στους ενδιαφερομένους χρήστες μέσω της Δ/νσης Πωλήσεων του ΕΛΟΤ (reth@elot.gr), καθώς και στο αναγνωστικό κοινό από την Βιβλιοθήκη του ΕΛΟΤ, Αχαρνών 313, Αθήνα  (210 21 20 230).

Ειδική Ομάδα με εξειδικευμένους επιστήμονες επεξεργάζεται τη μετάφραση των κειμένων των Ευρωκωδίκων στην Ελληνική και μετά την έγκριση των Εθνικών Προσαρτημάτων τους, θα εκδοθούν σε ενιαίο κείμενο στην Ελληνική γλώσσα, τόσο οι Ευρωκώδικες όσο και τα Εθνικά Προσαρτήματά τους, για τη διευκόλυνση του αναγνώστη. 
Το κείμενο των Εθνικών Προσαρτήματων για την Ελλάδα, εκπονήθηκε από την Επιτροπή Ευρωκωδίκων του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ που έχει συσταθεί με την Υπ. Απόφαση Δ11β/82/10.11.1995 και λειτουργεί υπό την εκτελεστική γραμματεία του ΟΑΣΠ.

Ο ΕΛΟΤ καλεί κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο να υποβάλει εγγράφως τυχόν παρατηρήσεις, προτάσεις αλλαγών κ.λπ. για τα παραπάνω ΣΕΠ με τα Εθνικά Προσαρτήματα των Ευρωκωδίκων, στον ΕΛΟΤ/Διεύθυνση Τυποποίησης, Αχαρνών 313, 111 45 Αθήνα (υπόψη κας  Κ. Βελλή τηλ. 210-2120121) ή στην ηλεκτρονική Δ/νση  kkb@elot.gr το αργότερο μέχρι  την   

 *                                                                         30η Νοεμβρίου 2009.*
  Για τη διευκόλυνση υποβολής και διαχείρισης των υποβαλλόμενων σχολίων οι ενδιαφερόμενοι καλούνται να συμπληρώνουν το έντυπο σχολιασμού, σημειώνοντας ευκρινώς τον κωδικό του σχολιαζόμενου εγγράφου, καθώς και τα κεφάλαια-παραγράφους-εδάφια υπό σχολιασμό. 

*Σχετικά έγγραφα*

                                             Κατεβάστε τα Σχέδια Ελληνικών Προσαρτημάτων και το έντυπο σχολιασμού από εδώ"

Πηγή: *ΕΛΟΤ*

----------


## giannisk21

Ευχαριστω πολυ! Καλη δουλεια! Μηπως υπαρχουν και τα σχεδια και των αλλων προσαρτηματων που δεν ειναι σ' αυτη τη λιστα? Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Xάρης

Πήγαινε στον ιστότοπο του ΕΛΟΤ, γράψε "ευρωκώδικες" στο πεδίο "εύρεση πάνω δεξιά στην αρχική ιστοσελίδα και ψάξε στα αποτελέσματα.
Αν υπάρχει κάτι (που υπάρχει!) θα είναι αναρτημένο στον ιστότοπο του ΕΛΟΤ.

----------

giannisk21

----------


## giannisk21

φιλε μου στον ΕΛΟΤ βρισκω τισ σελιδεσ για την δημοσια κριση αλλα δεν εχει link για κατεβασμα. μαλλον επειδη η ημερομηνια για την υποβολη  εχει περασει απο καιρο. δεν υπαρχει καποιοσ αλλος τροπος οπως το link που εχεις ποσταρει εσυ?

----------

